# Hi from a little kiwi bird!



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, the horses are gorgeous!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum from the other side of the world. Nice photos, it looks like a lot of fun. Ummm, what is that in the water fifth photo down?


----------



## Kahu Gale (Jan 14, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Welcome to the forum from the other side of the world. Nice photos, it looks like a lot of fun. Ummm, what is that in the water fifth photo down?


 That's a dog. He looks pretty odd, huh?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, from a fellow Kiwi. Hope you like it here


----------

